# WOW @ this Carpet



## pythonkisses (Nov 23, 2006)

What can i say about this ...................... 
Yes its a Reduced pattern carpet python.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

ooh ooh i want one i want one


----------



## pavlova (Nov 23, 2006)

is it yours. its is stunning.
Wowwwwwwwwwww
Pav


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 23, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## pythonkisses (Nov 23, 2006)

I know a person who has some coming up for sale soon and there teddy bears the best temp's even the babies i have not been biten yet when i go over to hold them.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

i bet the price is sky high too :|


----------



## Mayo (Nov 23, 2006)

I want one bad, what is the price on one of those, and is there a waiting list?


----------



## pavlova (Nov 23, 2006)

I would love to know the price too
Pav


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

yea cmon we are all waiting


----------



## pythonkisses (Nov 23, 2006)

I think there going to be around $500 i think when i know i will let all know


----------



## Mayo (Nov 23, 2006)

Might have to have a chat with the missus tonight to see how she feel's about another python, she's after a RBB but will see what she thinks of those.


----------



## codeth (Nov 23, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

OUCH!!!! ill pass ill look for now :|


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Might have to have a chat with the missus tonight to see how she feel's about another python, she's after a RBB but will see what she thinks of those.


 
You must have good Mrs!


----------



## Mayo (Nov 23, 2006)

She is also on this site under the name Shelby, she handled a baby RBB and that was it she wanted one. This collection won't stop growing. I want one of these carpet's though have a perfect match for one already


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 23, 2006)

nice pics, i'd love these guys, have sent you a pm, but can you tell me where you got the pics from as the newspapers writing looks a bit funny, might have something to do with being wrote in a different language, and you say it's a carpet python, can you be a bit more direct, what location and species is this one, can't wait to see your mates pics,


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

Come on, this is a G-up right? That snake couldn't possibly be in Australia...?


----------



## Mayo (Nov 23, 2006)

You never really no what is out there untill you go looking. There are many people out there breeding specific lines to show certain traits. If they are here, legit, and on a licence I want one.


----------



## morelia_morphs (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like a Jag to me!


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

Same here Mark.


----------



## morelia_morphs (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe a few had a nice long swim from Europe or the US..hehe

Whatever they are its very exciting that all these new morphs are slowly coming out and becoming more available


----------



## slim6y (Nov 23, 2006)

Is it for real??? I would take one!!!


----------



## morelia_morphs (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually look at the first picture, the animal is on newspaper with a Europeanish language on it!


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm, that's german! :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you sure it's german... not that i know many words in German... Im going with Dutch or Belgium


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2006)

Can you say....hubba hubba?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you take those pictures on another of your 'world tours' around the internet? :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 23, 2006)

jag by the looks of things, and by the look of the newspaper its in europe somewhere as well.??


----------



## pythonkisses (Nov 23, 2006)

LOl its dutch newspaper from my father in laws place am going to get some more photos of me holding them yes there in aus to everyone who has pm me i have passed on your emails to my mate he will get back to you with all the details.

He also does diamonds cross bredi's which are wonderful not only with the colours he coming out with but temp wise to.
And before anyone jumps on me for this mix the diamond got out and mated with the other so was by mistake but the out come was WOW.

He dont have any spare time so now he thinking what else he can turn out next season lol

but to everyone who has pm or emailed me ill pass it on and he will reply back to you as am just showing my fav's


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 23, 2006)

so it looks like jags have finally been smugled in to oz, it was only a matter of time i spose.??


----------



## Jakee (Nov 23, 2006)

Its for real IMO, Its just like how chinese people can get chinese newspapers.... but just in dutch.
But a awsome snake for sure.


----------



## Balf (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats an awsome looking snake


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2006)

Is it a coastal?


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2006)

Wait, it's a jungle I s'pose 

Don't mind me


----------



## Nome (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like porkies again to me, complete with photos, deja vu.

I'll believe it when I see a pic with it on an Australian newspaper with the date showing - then I'll happily eat my words 

$500 seems insane if they are indeed in Australia.


----------



## sengir (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know but it is one awesome looking snake.


----------



## buck (Nov 23, 2006)

Come on guys!!!! Don't be so quick to judge. I'm sure these are on the same roll of film as those bears from Africa. I can't wait for the next roll of film, it's rumoured to have a lovely white horse with a funny horn growing from it's head.

How's the BHP clutch going Pythonkisses?? Still going to be selling them for $500 each?


----------



## Splitmore (Nov 23, 2006)

Nome said:


> Sounds like porkies again to me, complete with photos, deja vu.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see a pic with it on an Australian newspaper with the date showing - then I'll happily eat my words
> 
> $500 seems insane if they are indeed in Australia.



I'm with you Nome, if it was anyone else you might be a chance of believing it but not from this person. Anyone breeding a carpet like that would know their worth.
Still, lets see those pics of you holding them Sammy!


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

What a laugh, and at $500 each,..hahahah

Im sure if we google image search those pics will come up.....


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like a jog to me, but if you can get me pics of you holding one.. IN AUSTRALIA them i will take 2 next season.


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2006)

thee of little faith! hehe


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 23, 2006)

they are jags for sure!

nick


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 23, 2006)

must of been a rather randy diamond to escape from its own cage, break into the bredli cage and stay long enough (without the keeper noticing) like a month or so to get viable matings!

WOW

a new breed of super pythons

nick


----------



## Jakee (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL i wanna see the out come of the diamond cross bredli


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Repz said:


> LOL i wanna see the out come of the diamond cross bredli



I dont


----------



## OuZo (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.morelia.nl/home.php?lg=en


:lol:


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

rexs1 said:


> must of been a rather randy diamond to escape from its own cage, break into the bredli cage and stay long enough (without the keeper noticing) like a month or so to get viable matings!
> 
> WOW
> 
> ...



You forgot the incubation, dont you just hate it when you incubate a clutch of eggs and not even know :S


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

OuZo said:


> http://www.morelia.nl/home.php?lg=en
> 
> 
> :lol:



Its not working for me, i take it the pics are on that site aye..lol


----------



## OuZo (Nov 23, 2006)

Yup 

Try http://www.morelia.nl/ and click on the English flag. Where's .nl anyway...Netherlands?


----------



## MannyM (Nov 23, 2006)

Gorgeous snakes though.

True Blue, you need to be on the breeding forefront for these things.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh and also this one. Check out the head patterns...it's the exact same snake. Sorry it's so small too...it's as big as google had it lol.


----------



## jamey (Nov 23, 2006)

*Jag*

The light eyes give it away.It is a JAG,and $500 U.S.,AUS.,EURO,FRANCS,STERLING,etc.,etc.You can't touch one of these in the US or europe for less than $1200,and that is the lowest,$2200-$3000 is normal!


----------



## Nome (Nov 23, 2006)

ahaha Zo cracked it. I can't wait to see the picture of you holding it Sammie, you'll need a good photoshop job :lol:

Maybe you can go away from aps a little longer this time than the african trip and people might forget again :lol:


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

And people PM'ed her so quick...lol classic


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep, .nl is netherlands. I just took quick glance at the newspaper, saw "met" and "het" and assumed german. But yes, it's dutch, doesn't have the massive compound words associated with german.

Am i missing something here ? jag ? Lol, i'd laugh my head off if it actually turns out that you're all wrong and that that snake is available. She hasn't responded for ages and you've all jumped to conclusions! Sure it looks that way, i just think it wld be hilarious if u guys were wrong, talk about comeuppance! :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 23, 2006)

> Sounds like porkies again to me, complete with photos, deja vu.


porkies are ok but profiteering from porkies...whats that called?? 

deja vu is right..where do we send the $500??


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

Bank Of Nigeria!


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## Gabi_79 (Nov 23, 2006)

This was the same person that put photos up of there African trip which was just pictures ripped from the net?

What's the point, pythonkisses?

Hope no one sent any money.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 23, 2006)

Python kisses is full of it , 
it a reduced pattern carpet from new guinea blood lines , 
she is trying to con people , ?????
WHY ????
we dont need people like this on this cite 
misleading the younger members


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice they are just like my friends sisters uncles fathers room mates.
And he is selling the hatchies for $240 + gst 

http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slangen/thumbs/reduvar.jpg

http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slangen/thumbs/reduvar1.jpg

http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slangen/thumbs/reduvar3.jpg


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice one JC,

A trick is one thing, but passing on peoples details to pay $500 for a trick...........

Sounds out of order to me


----------



## Splitmore (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm, obviously just a scam. So tell us Sammy were you actually going to start taking deposits or ask for payent up front ?Why don't you just go away and find some other way to amuse yourself. Surely you could find some other way to take the edge off your dull and boring life than to keep coming up with this type of crap?


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Wat i dont understand is if it is a scam how does she possibly imagine to pull it off ?


----------



## Splitmore (Nov 23, 2006)

Timotei said:


> Wat i dont understand is if it is a scam how does she possibly imagine to pull it off ?



because she obviously thinks there ar people out there as stupid as she is. 
They had the Nigerian email scam on A Current Affair a few weeks ago and there are still fools falling for it, they got some Aussie guy for $20 000. 
Old Sammy is probably relying on the fact that if you were dumb enough to fall for it you'd be too embrassed to say anything and she's get away with it


----------



## warp81 (Nov 23, 2006)

pythonkisses said:


> I think there going to be around $500 i think when i know i will let all know


can u let me know wen the come up 4 sale cause i will surely get 1


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh god........................................................................


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

Hahahahaha.. i see your point Splitmore.


----------



## azza74 (Nov 23, 2006)

warp81 said:


> can u let me know wen the come up 4 sale cause i will surely get 1




thats funny as :lol: :lol: 
please say your joking


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Cld someone direct me to the so called "African Trip" thread ?


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 23, 2006)

One photo was taken on the 13/01/2002 at 8:53am another was 11/01/2002 at 1:56pm and the one on the grass was at 5/02/2002 at 1:27pm.

They were taken with a HP Photosmart C850 and then Photoshopped.

Either someone has been holding onto these or they have been surfing.

IsK


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> One photo was taken on the 13/01/2002 at 8:53am another was 11/01/2002 at 1:56pm and the one on the grass was at 5/02/2002 at 1:27pm.
> 
> They were taken with a HP Photosmart C850 and then Photoshopped.
> 
> ...




Surfing..........lol

http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slang...bs/reduvar.jpg

http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slang...s/reduvar1.jpg

http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slang...s/reduvar3.jpg
__________________


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 23, 2006)

Might have mucked those URL's up there Australis.

IsK


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> Might have mucked those URL's up there Australis.
> 
> IsK



Yeah, i dont know how i did that , weird.


Here you go.............



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Nice they are just like my friends sisters uncles fathers room mates.
> And he is selling the hatchies for $240 + gst
> 
> http://www.morelia.nl/plaatjes/slangen/thumbs/reduvar.jpg
> ...


----------



## raptor (Nov 23, 2006)

If its a joke in very poor taste if not I think its called fraud!!


----------



## Ricko (Nov 23, 2006)

why continue acting like this pk??? your just continually making yourself look like a total fool.


----------



## hugsta (Nov 23, 2006)

The worst part is she may be right, although I highly doubt it.....LOL

But there are Jags here, along with GTPs that have "made in the USA" stamped on there bellies. I am sure a some people on here have them as well, or should I say know........


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 24, 2006)

ah the lengths some people go to, to try and get attention. 

i would be to embarassed to even show my face on this site again

give it a miss pk
nick


----------



## Wouter (Nov 24, 2006)

I am quite sure these are in The Netherlands.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Nov 24, 2006)

What a lashing!!!! I have had those pics on my computer for years. But whatever blows your hair back my dear!!!!


----------



## Nome (Nov 24, 2006)

Timotei:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=35122

All the photos she put up on that thread have been removed though, they were all taken from the net, except she didn't do her research and put up pictures of animals she saw in 'Africa' that aren't even in Africa, that's how people initially caught onto it.

She then went away from aps for 3 months, probably hoping people would forget the last photo scam before trying it again.

I don't think she's trying to scam people out of money, I think it's an attention thing like the African trip and various other stories posted up here...some people just do things like that on the web for no apparent reason. Sammie is different though because she's been here for so long and met so many people, even had an aps gathering at her house over 2 years ago, I don't get what the point in doing this is. Obviously something to do with trying to look like she's really good or something and the attention thing. Makes you wonder about anything she ever said, there's been plenty.

I hope you get over yourself PK. Mucking around with pictures just makes you look stupid, but actually taking people's details is making you look like a scammer.


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 24, 2006)

What are you going to be doing with the contact details of the people that got in touch with you re purchasing these pythonkisses ?


----------



## Kersten (Nov 24, 2006)

pythonkisses said:


> and am very pickie where they go and who they go to i even do rspca/police checks on the people even before i think of selling the puppies.


Do you do that with people who buy snakes too?


----------



## Gekkocha (Nov 24, 2006)

*Lol She Got You Good!*



Nome said:


> Timotei:
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=35122
> 
> I don't get what the point in doing this is. Obviously something to do with trying to look like she's really good or something and the attention thing. Makes you wonder about anything she ever said, there's been plenty.
> ...



It's SO OBVIOUS that it is a jag!
If you want to know why she did it just look at the lenght of this thread............look all the folks who JUMPED at the very thought of being able to get such an animal in Australia. HA HA, she is just playing with you.........the only details she's really taking note of is who out there is gullible. 

LOL She rattled the monkey cage just to hear the hooting and hollering LOL
If you don't see it you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Gabi_79 (Nov 24, 2006)

Reading over some of her other threads, it looks like she's just another pathological liar. Probably doesn't even know herself what's true and what isn't. The internet is full of them.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 24, 2006)

Gekkocha WROTE 
It's SO OBVIOUS that it is a jag!
She rattled the monkey cage 


HEY GECKKOCHA 
your delusional mate, 
thats no jag and we are not going monkey over the jags ,

your the second MONKEY on this THREAD ?? you simple minded ***

CHEERS


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2006)

if jags are here, which im sure they are!! they would sell for much more then 500!!! atleast 1000 imo.


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 24, 2006)

Did anyone actually receive a PM in reply indicating you were going to be able to buy one of these? 

What a stupid thing to do. How many seconds penalty should this be worth if you get 900 for posting to many replies. There's 90 odd responses so far.....and for what....making members of the site angry.

I thought we were an online community, helping each other at what we enjoy doing. 
Not taking the **** out of each other.

I hope this country never sees a snake that looks like that! What's wrong with the natural species we have already? There are so many to choose from!


----------



## nuggets (Nov 24, 2006)

shes a bad bad girl and needs to be spanked..
i suspect a mental illness there somewere...
were ever theres is money there is crocks....
and it means less buyer confidance across the board...
shame on you you silly little girl dumb crocks end up in jail.....


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

I think she has done it for a stir and has been VERY successfull!!!!!!! The people who throw abuse are the ones who should stay away from this site. Peace out ya all.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 24, 2006)

quote/ I can't really see the problem, it was pretty obviously a joke or she wouldn't have thrown bears and rattlesnakes and bearded dragons into it.
Now if some people have a problem with her personally that's a different issue but it might be bridge building time. ;-) quote/ boa

hahahaha, this is funny ****, just been reading the africa holiday thread and ya still think its her humour boa? I agree with everyone else, she is an attention seeker...whats stupid is that after her africa thread got caught out, she had to do the same with this thread...She should have at least copied em from a book or sumthing people couldnt find the pics so easily...hahahahaha...we are still waiting for the photo shop of you holding these snakes PK... or you too shamed and embarrassed to come back so soon??? 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha.....


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

No you all scared her off. Now we will NEVER get the chance to own one of these snakes for such a good price. tsk tsk tsk shame on you all!!!!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 24, 2006)

Would any1 like to buy my 20 year old tortoise here...I have 50 of them to get rid of cos of the lack of room in my backyard...They are $500 each...pm me and i can arrange for the money to be transfered into my overseas bank account...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

YEAH!!! Are they Galopagas??????? Have you had them sexed? Do they handle ok????


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 24, 2006)

damn, i cant add the pics...just look at the avatar above...she/he stole the pic off me...


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 24, 2006)

They would handle well, except they weigh 500kgs each !!!!!! I imported them from my 8 day holiday in Africa...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! That was the mother of your babies, don't bs a bser!!!!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 24, 2006)

rofl...hahahahaha sorry just had to TRY and crack a funny...lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

It worked, got me giggling like the idiot I am.!!!! LOL


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 24, 2006)

glad i made someone laugh...I sure cracked myself up...hehehehe


----------

